# Raw potatoes?



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Okay one more long weekend question; are raw potatoes okay for your dogs to eat? We had 2 hard frosts so I am harvesting my garden this weekend, and the dogs have been digging up potatoes and eating them. At first I didn't care that much because I have seen dog food made out of duck and potato, but then I googled it and some people think eating raw potatoes killed their dogs!!! Someone else said he asked his vet and was told it's not a problem. So what do you think? Or maybe someone on the pf has asked their vet too?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

No idea Indiana, but would be interested in the answer...!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Manxcat said:


> No idea Indiana, but would be interested in the answer...!


Manxcat I have concluded that they are not poisonous based on the fact that Maddy and Aria have been eating them all weekend! Sneaky little truffle hounds keep finding more that I missed (under the soil), and they're not dead; hence, raw potatoes must not be that bad for dogs


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Something I read once said they aren't supposed to eat the skin. I would ask the vet.


----------

